# Anyone else suck at job interviews? Like REALLY suck in that you are unemployable?



## misanthrope2

My teens and early 20's were completely consumed by anxiety so much so that I didn't attend university until I was 22. I was in university for 6 years and completed 2 degrees. My most recent degree was a competitive and challenging program that I never thought I could get accepted to let alone complete. I finished the program even though I struggled intensely with the public speaking and social/communication aspect of the program. I live in a small city and I recently had an interview with the largest employer for people in my field. I was actually proud of myself because I felt like I was able to be myself during the interview and I didn't completely freak out beforehand, thus I felt like I was getting better and handling my anxiety. The problem is, while I answered all the questions I did not provide sufficient detail. The interview was meant to be an hour long and I was finished in a half an hour. Even though my anxiety was much less for this interview than any interview I have had previously, I still was not able to think on my feet and adapt the answers I had prepared to the slightly different questions that were asked. I'm not really used to talking about myself so usually in interviews I answer the question as quickly and simply as possible. In the past I worried that this conveyed that I wasn't interested in the position but in this case I was more personable and positive than I've ever been. Anyway, the company basis hiring solely on the interview and contacts people for jobs as they come available based on the ranking you received in the interview. A very small number of people do not receive a rank and are cut from the process based on the interview, and I was one of them. Everyone who was interviewed has the same education and similar background and I know that I have more experience than many of my peers who were ranked, but I just was not able to communicate my experience in the interview.Now I cannot apply to work for the company for another year and there are not really any other comparable opportunities in my small town. I'm feeling pretty down because I had overcome a lot of my anxiety just to finish school and to get this far but I am still being constrained by it. I feel like I have done everything right in order to be successful in the position I applied for but I just can't seem to get past this one hurdle. I have student loans and I was really counting on getting the position in order to have a better quality of like. I have started to take action to be better prepared for future interviews but it is hard not to feel sort of hopeless when I know there is not much I can do for another year. This is very disheartening for me as I already feel like I've lost so much of my life to this horrible disorder and I don't want to waste anymore time. I have sort of put my personal life on hold while I've been in school, so now I feel like I have nothing. Just wondering if anyone else has similar struggles and what did you do to overcome it?


----------



## Agricola

Hi there, 


I am sorry to hear about your predicament. I currently looking for a new job and I have yet to even get anything other than rejections or silence from my sending out my resume, so its good that you got to the interview stage at least. The hiring process has become really horrendous because there are so many applicants for positions that employers are becoming very choosy. Its a buyer's market for them so they have the power/leverage in this situation. 


I spent about half of my 20s in school, but didn't finish the law program I was in due to bad grades and the loss of a scholarship, so you should feel good about completing your degrees. I am 31 and have been working a rather bad job for about five years now. I have also put much of my social life on hold because of a lack of money and embarrassment at my situation. 


My current efforts have been directed at trying to network with people that I know to see if I can get around these horrible human resources departments. My resume is not very good and although I can interview fairly well I am sure that most people my age or younger could eat me alive when it comes to skill and experience. Basically, I am trying to get a foot in the door through recommendations for internal positions that aren't typically posted on job boards. 


You might want to see if any family or friends know people who can help you find a job or at least get an opportunity to interview for one again. My advice regarding interviews is to just tell yourself that if you don't get that job its not the end of the world as there will be other opportunities in the future. This might help you to relax. Again, don't feel bad that you didn't get the position you were looking for. I know people who have been looking for work for a year or more and don't even get one interview at all, despite sending out hundreds of resumes. The world of work is absolutely awful and most people are struggling in some way. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Imbored21

You had a 30 minute interview. I struggle with 3 minute interviews at places that hire children with down-syndrome. You definitely aren't hopeless. Even with my abysmal skills, I manage to pass interviews occasionally. Granted I've only had menial jobs that hired me out of desperation, not my interview skills.

At this point I can't really see myself working anymore. My SA is just too bad. I don't want to be a leech, but it's either that or I die of starvation. I wish there was something I could do to not feel like a failure, but there isn't. Good luck on your job search. Just be happy you aren't me.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

gosh i need to start looking for a new job asap and this is one of my biggest sa trigger!!


----------



## misanthrope2

I know there are others who have bigger issues at the moment but I'm having a really hard time with this. I just gave up so much to finish my education. Knowing that I might never get a decent job....its devastating. It was my only hope for the future. Now I am wondering if I should even bother interviewing again next year. So what, I work my *** off all year. Maybe get some counselling and then still get rejected a year from now? I don't know if I'd be able to survive that. I wish there was a support group for people like us in my area. I feel like there's isn't anyone who understands what I'm going through.


----------



## misanthrope2

Imbored21 said:


> You had a 30 minute interview. I struggle with 3 minute interviews at places that hire children with down-syndrome. You definitely aren't hopeless. Even with my abysmal skills, I manage to pass interviews occasionally. Granted I've only had menial jobs that hired me out of desperation, not my interview skills.
> 
> At this point I can't really see myself working anymore. My SA is just too bad. I don't want to be a leech, but it's either that or I die of starvation. I wish there was something I could do to not feel like a failure, but there isn't. Good luck on your job search. Just be happy you aren't me.


You are so young! you have so much time ahead of you. Maybe you do need a break from things but don't count yourself out yet. If I was younger I wouldn't be nearly as upset about this job. I am 29 and I live with my parents. I have been working for 11 years but with my student debt I can't afford to move out. Don't feel bad about having to ask others for help, you are fortunate to have people to help support you while you cope with your SA. So take a break, gain some perspective and don't put too much pressure on yourself. Try again when you feel ready.


----------



## misanthrope2

Agricola said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your predicament. I currently looking for a new job and I have yet to even get anything other than rejections or silence from my sending out my resume, so its good that you got to the interview stage at least. The hiring process has become really horrendous because there are so many applicants for positions that employers are becoming very choosy. Its a buyer's market for them so they have the power/leverage in this situation.
> 
> I spent about half of my 20s in school, but didn't finish the law program I was in due to bad grades and the loss of a scholarship, so you should feel good about completing your degrees. I am 31 and have been working a rather bad job for about five years now. I have also put much of my social life on hold because of a lack of money and embarrassment at my situation.
> 
> My current efforts have been directed at trying to network with people that I know to see if I can get around these horrible human resources departments. My resume is not very good and although I can interview fairly well I am sure that most people my age or younger could eat me alive when it comes to skill and experience. Basically, I am trying to get a foot in the door through recommendations for internal positions that aren't typically posted on job boards.
> 
> You might want to see if any family or friends know people who can help you find a job or at least get an opportunity to interview for one again. My advice regarding interviews is to just tell yourself that if you don't get that job its not the end of the world as there will be other opportunities in the future. This might help you to relax. Again, don't feel bad that you didn't get the position you were looking for. I know people who have been looking for work for a year or more and don't even get one interview at all, despite sending out hundreds of resumes. The world of work is absolutely awful and most people are struggling in some way. Don't lose hope!


Thank you for your response 

The competition for jobs these days is so high, so really need to be at the top of your game to get anywhere. I feel like SA and the depression and isolation that come with it, not to mention the lack of people and communication skills prevents me from performing optimally. Is it due to your SA that you feel you could not complete your law program, and why you feel like you have less experience?

Unfortunately I don't have any family that can help with this as it's a pretty specific position. I also don't have much networking ability as I'm really not social at all. You mentioned not putting so much pressure on myself and how this could help me relax, the thing is I felt so relaxed in the interview and that's why I was proud of myself. I think now my biggest challenge is connecting with other people and being able to communicate in a way that is effective. But that's definitely not something that can be fixed overnight.

How did you become good at interviews while struggling with SA? I feel like public speaking and being but on the spot in interview or work settings is the biggest issue I have at the moment. I know others struggle more with relationships or interpersonal conflict.


----------



## misanthrope2

SickAndTiredofSA said:


> gosh i need to start looking for a new job asap and this is one of my biggest sa trigger!!


Public speaking and interviewing is the biggest issue I have a the moment. It's really holding me back professionally. I've read so many articles about hot to be better at interviews or public speaking but it only seems to help marginally. I don't know if meds work for stuff like this? I've tried beta blockers and ativan but like I said I don't think my issues is the anxiety anymore, it's more that I don't know how to communicate. :?


----------



## Agricola

misanthrope2 said:


> Thank you for your response
> 
> The competition for jobs these days is so high, so really need to be at the top of your game to get anywhere. I feel like SA and the depression and isolation that come with it, not to mention the lack of people and communication skills prevents me from performing optimally. Is it due to your SA that you feel you could not complete your law program, and why you feel like you have less experience?
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any family that can help with this as it's a pretty specific position. I also don't have much networking ability as I'm really not social at all. You mentioned not putting so much pressure on myself and how this could help me relax, the thing is I felt so relaxed in the interview and that's why I was proud of myself. I think now my biggest challenge is connecting with other people and being able to communicate in a way that is effective. But that's definitely not something that can be fixed overnight.
> 
> How did you become good at interviews while struggling with SA? I feel like public speaking and being but on the spot in interview or work settings is the biggest issue I have at the moment. I know others struggle more with relationships or interpersonal conflict.


No problem! I received bad grades in law school and lost a scholarship so I quit to avoid going into more debt than I already had. For some reason, my anxiety was worse in law school than college and I could not take tests well. I also came to just hate law school so much. I hated all the other students and I didn't get along with anyone. It was a way different class of people than undergraduate. People were meaner, and way more competitive. I wish I had just went to work right out of college because I would have had more "real" job experience than just five years, which is not much for someone who is 31.

I can be very sociable for brief periods of time. It is a skill I developed. I can just put on a mask for a while and so I was able to do well in interviews for jobs in the past, but these weren't very good jobs so I am not sure if I am even "good" at interviewing or their standards were so low they took me anyway. Probably the latter.

My anxiety manifests in performance situations, hence my inability to perform well on exams, and not just school exams, I mean even stuff like my driver's exam which I bombed like three times or so before just barely passing when I was already about 20 years old.

Are you interested in other positions and companies besides the one you applied for? Maybe there is some other route you can take? It sounds like you interviewed well but just missed out this time, so maybe try another company?


----------



## misanthrope2

Agricola said:


> No problem! I received bad grades in law school and lost a scholarship so I quit to avoid going into more debt than I already had. For some reason, my anxiety was worse in law school than college and I could not take tests well. I also came to just hate law school so much. I hated all the other students and I didn't get along with anyone. It was a way different class of people than undergraduate. People were meaner, and way more competitive. I wish I had just went to work right out of college because I would have had more "real" job experience than just five years, which is not much for someone who is 31.
> 
> I can be very sociable for brief periods of time. It is a skill I developed. I can just put on a mask for a while and so I was able to do well in interviews for jobs in the past, but these weren't very good jobs so I am not sure if I am even "good" at interviewing or their standards were so low they took me anyway. Probably the latter.
> 
> My anxiety manifests in performance situations, hence my inability to perform well on exams, and not just school exams, I mean even stuff like my driver's exam which I bombed like three times or so before just barely passing when I was already about 20 years old.
> 
> Are you interested in other positions and companies besides the one you applied for? Maybe there is some other route you can take? It sounds like you interviewed well but just missed out this time, so maybe try another company?


I'm going to keep applying for positions, but this one was the best opportunity (best pay, benefits and chances for advancement).

My anxiety is mostly performance situations as well. Why can't the world be more understanding of our plight?


----------



## Agricola

misanthrope2 said:


> I'm going to keep applying for positions, but this one was the best opportunity (best pay, benefits and chances for advancement).
> 
> My anxiety is mostly performance situations as well. Why can't the world be more understanding of our plight?


I think there is still this stigma around mental issues, like they aren't real and just a sign of some character flaw, like laziness or something. I think what people fail to realize is that anxiety is a physiological reaction to stress. I don't say "OK, now I am going to freak out, sweat like a pig, and get my stomach in knots" when I am in a stressful situation. I can't help it. Yeah, I can try to reduce my anxiety or cover it up, but it is not easy and does not always work. I have had moments at work where I have come close to having full blown panic attacks. I blacked out once due to stress. Thankfully my boss was not in the office and the other people I work with were nice enough to not tell anybody.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I can't even get a fast food job. I was lucky to get the job I have now though. You just gotta keep trying.


----------



## misanthrope2

visualkeirockstar said:


> I can't even get a fast food job. I was lucky to get the job I have now though. You just gotta keep trying.


I know where you are coming from. I had trouble keeping fast food and retail jobs in the past. I just feel like I've overcome a lot of my anxieties and it's just frustrating that I'm still being held back by my SA. I feel like I'm always a step behind everyone else and conquering SA is such a growth thing that I feel like I will always be struggling with it as new situations arise in my life. I just wish there was a way to beat it once and for all.


----------



## unpossible

misanthrope2 said:


> I'm going to keep applying for positions, but this one was the best opportunity (best pay, benefits and chances for advancement).
> 
> My anxiety is mostly performance situations as well. Why can't the world be more understanding of our plight?


I'm also terrible at interviews even though I know the material, do my research/homework but I just blank out. I have difficulty maintaining conversations and conveying my message. My last interview was so bad, they noticed how bad my SA was. It was an awkward elevator ride down.

And honestly, education doesn't mean much. I completed my degree and it literally got me no-where, its worthless, still unemployed. Canadian job market overall isn't that good either, we are technically in a recession.


----------



## misanthrope2

Agricola said:


> I think there is still this stigma around mental issues, like they aren't real and just a sign of some character flaw, like laziness or something. I think what people fail to realize is that anxiety is a physiological reaction to stress. I don't say "OK, now I am going to freak out, sweat like a pig, and get my stomach in knots" when I am in a stressful situation. I can't help it. Yeah, I can try to reduce my anxiety or cover it up, but it is not easy and does not always work. I have had moments at work where I have come close to having full blown panic attacks. I blacked out once due to stress. Thankfully my boss was not in the office and the other people I work with were nice enough to not tell anybody.


You're completely right, there's also the whole discrimination against introverted people in general, regardless of whether or not they have s mental illness or not. For instance, in the case of the position I was applying for, experience didn't count for anything and instead hiring was based entirely on the interview. I have gotten jobs before because hiring was based on a combination of experience, education, references and of course the interview played a big part as well. The way things are now, even if an introverted person manged to get an education and good work experience they are still at risk of being rejected for certain positions simply based on their personality. I really wish there was some way to call these companies out on what they are doing and to introduce them to the many attributes that introverted people can bring to a work place.

Personally, I haven't had panic attacks in many years, but I remember how terrifying and consuming they are. I definitely feel for anyone who is going through that. Even without panic attacks my anxiety and lack of communication skills and social experience has a very big impact on my day-to-day life and I feel like it will take many more years to conquer these issues. What we really need is a workplace and employers who can be understanding and supportive in order to have the chance to beat our SA instead of having the added worry of trying to hide it in fear of being stigmatized.


----------



## misanthrope2

unpossible said:


> I'm also terrible at interviews even though I know the material, do my research/homework but I just blank out. I have difficulty maintaining conversations and conveying my message. My last interview was so bad, they noticed how bad my SA was. It was an awkward elevator ride down.
> 
> And honestly, education doesn't mean much. I completed my degree and it literally got me no-where, its worthless, still unemployed. Canadian job market overall isn't that good either, we are technically in a recession.


it's so frustrating! I prepared so much for this interview, way more than other people I know who applied. Still I couldn't know exactly the questions they were going to ask, and I'm not good at thinking up things on the spot. I need a second to think about things and in those situations I feel like I will look stupid or they will recognize my SA if I take the time to think or gather my thoughts. I felt prepared for the interview, I felt like I appeared confident and I answered all the question, even though I know I could have provided more detail for a lot of the questions. Overall, I consider the interview a success as it was probably my best to date, but I just don't know where to go from here. I feel like based on my answers for this interview, I should have been offered a position and for the first time ever I don't think it was a lack of confidence or the interviewees picking up on my SA that kept me from getting a spot. So I'm not really sure where to go from here :?

I know what you mean about education meaning nothing. I have two degrees and it hasn't got be anywhere. Experience doesn't even seem to matter at this point as the competition is so high and if you're not able to talk about your experience in a convincing way then you are pretty much screwed. It's definitely not a good time to be someone with SA.


----------



## unpossible

misanthrope2 said:


> it's so frustrating! I prepared so much for this interview, way more than other people I know who applied. Still I couldn't know exactly the questions they were going to ask, and I'm not good at thinking up things on the spot. I need a second to think about things and in those situations I feel like I will look stupid or they will recognize my SA if I take the time to think or gather my thoughts. I felt prepared for the interview, I felt like I appeared confident and I answered all the question, even though I know I could have provided more detail for a lot of the questions. Overall, I consider the interview a success as it was probably my best to date, but I just don't know where to go from here. I feel like based on my answers for this interview, I should have been offered a position and for the first time ever I don't think it was a lack of confidence or the interviewees picking up on my SA that kept me from getting a spot. So I'm not really sure where to go from here :?
> 
> I know what you mean about education meaning nothing. I have two degrees and it hasn't got be anywhere. Experience doesn't even seem to matter at this point as the competition is so high and if you're not able to talk about your experience in a convincing way then you are pretty much screwed. It's definitely not a good time to be someone with SA.


I guess we can just take failed interviews as a learning experience. In positive light, I learned a few things from my mistakes. Practice goes a long way, ask a friend, sibling or parent.. you can even practice by yourself (using a camera). I've read that when an interviewer asks a question, never go over a minute or two or you'll lose their attention. So having short, concise replies are actually good.

I've also noticed that preppy, good-looking people who boast a lot are typically favored unfortunately.

Anyways, keep trying and don't lose hope.


----------



## boas

Me. I have one tomorrow and it seems pointless for me to even bother going. I'm pretty sure I was only shortlisted because the recruiter needed to meet a quota anyway.

It will probably be less painful than my last one though, which was a group interview and absolutely ****ing excruciating. They didn't even pull out the conventional questions either, but instead asked us to share anecdotes and then judged us based on sociability. Needless to say, out of the 6 of us, I was easily the least interesting and engaging.


----------



## wmu'14

I've been on 40+ interviews.
The first job I worked at I got hired because no one wants to work there and it's a scam company.
The second job I'm currently working at I got hired through a temp place that put me there because all it is is strict data input.

Failed all the others and was completely miserable in them. The jobs I got were by pure luck and not me actually doing well in interviews. Can't think on my toes, stutter, tongue-tied, nervous, too courteous, not courteous enough, say too much, not say enough, don't listen enough, don't understand the question enough, and, the worst: "Not a good fit" aka 'you're an outcast.'
Feel like crying before them, during them, and after them. Nothing's worse then an interview. 

I remember a girl a year or so ago shot herself because she'd been on so many interviews, more then 100 I think, and no one was hiring her. . . .


----------



## misanthrope2

^ that's terrible 


Has anyone had this issue but overcame it? What can people like us do to get hired? It's so unfair that we have to act a certain way to be accepted...


----------



## misanthrope2

I finally got to speak with the HR person today about my interview. She basically confirmed what I suspected, that my answers weren't detailed enough and as it was a structured interview I simply did not meet the cutoff. I'm still taking it as a positive that I was able to be more social and positive in the interview than I have been in the past but I think the issue now is that m introversion is holding me back. I'm not used to, nor do I enjoy talking about myself or "selling" myself. Oh well, on the bright side, I have a year to work on it. On the not so bright, looks like I'll be poor and hating my life for another year.


----------



## apx24

I've only had a couple and they went ****ty, I'm just hoping that it will be a bit easier the more I do it.



wmu'14 said:


> I remember a girl a year or so ago shot herself because she'd been on so many interviews, more then 100 I think, and no one was hiring her. . . .


I'll bet people were probably telling her how she wasn't working hard enough or some bull**** like that which probably pushed her over the edge.


----------



## TheWalrus

What is your greatest weakness?

I am not good at these interviews and pretending to enjoy speaking about myself with a complete stranger who is judging me at every time I stutter. Tomorrow, I am going to write you a thank you note for taking the time to speak with me, but I am not grateful. I know that in a week or so, I am going to get an email from HR informing me that I wasn't the right fit, and I can safely say that I am not at all thankful for the humility that comes with knowing that I am going to continue being financially dependent until I finally get the balls to go out into the woods, build myself a shack, and resort to cannibalism. Perhaps I will become the people person you so desire if I start eating them.


----------



## sqiee22

yes I suck terribly and I don't know if I could succeed in getting another job if I were to get fired right now. What I think got me my job was knowing the company and what they do, there's a chance other people going to interview are just gonna treat it like another interview... You also will have a lot to say about your university studies, some essential skills you learn at work you can learn in university, just think about what it has taught you about yourself.


----------



## misanthrope2

TheWalrus said:


> What is your greatest weakness?
> 
> I am not good at these interviews and pretending to enjoy speaking about myself with a complete stranger who is judging me at every time I stutter. Tomorrow, I am going to write you a thank you note for taking the time to speak with me, but I am not grateful. I know that in a week or so, I am going to get an email from HR informing me that I wasn't the right fit, and I can safely say that I am not at all thankful for the humility that comes with knowing that I am going to continue being financially dependent until I finally get the balls to go out into the woods, build myself a shack, and resort to cannibalism. Perhaps I will become the people person you so desire if I start eating them.


My issues is that I'm just so introverted that I don't even understand how to sell myself. I don't want to talk about myself and I feel like my resume should speak for itself. I answer behavioral and scenario questions very concisely and sometimes too vaguely because I'm just not chatty and don't enjoy sharing ideas with other people. I know it sounds awful but that's how I am. I try not to be myself but it's exhausting. I think I'm doomed.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I dont even get an interview


----------



## 7th.Streeter

No.
I'm usually lucky enough to have super short interviews or none at all and get hired.


like today, my interview lasted all of 4 minutes...


however the hard part Ifor me is performance.
fast paced jobs aren't my forte.


----------



## Chasingclouds

The feeling is mutual between the many others here when it come to job interviews. The only real successful interview I had was for a Mcdonalds from which I quit only a DAY after having the job. I will NEVER work at another Mcdonalds again. There have been other interviews at Walmart where I didn't even show up for the interview and one for a call center which I didn't show up to either because I got so sick to my stomach that I was in bed for an entire week. I know that the day will come again when I will be doing interviews again, but for now I'm thankful for being able to avoid that. What I really should be working on is preparing myself mentally for the questions that are usually included and my responses as well as questions of my own for the company that I am working for. By doing these things it's gotten easier and for the future I know that I will at least be somewhat prepared.


----------



## Jammer25

I'm terrible at job interviews, no matter how much I practice.

I think there was a good amount of luck in how I got my current job. The department was really short-staffed, and the manager was so stressed that she basically admitted that she wanted to hire the next 3 people she interviewed as long as they met baseline standards.

Sure enough she did, but I think it worked out anyway. I like my immediate coworkers, and I feel like I have a lot of my responsibilities on lock down at this point.


----------



## unpossible

Jammer25 said:


> I'm terrible at job interviews, no matter how much I practice.
> 
> I think there was a good amount of luck in how I got my current job. The department was really short-staffed, and the manager was so stressed that she basically admitted that she wanted to hire the next 3 people she interviewed as long as they met baseline standards.
> 
> Sure enough she did, but I think it worked out anyway. I like my immediate coworkers, and I feel like I have a lot of my responsibilities on lock down at this point.


that's awesome, honestly you did get lucky


----------



## HellCell

The place I worked at was desperate for employees. I filled out the paper work and got hired immediately, the interview thing never happened.

It's one of those jobs where it's not very social and you're doing the same thing over and over. So I can see why social people would just give up, but works out for me.


----------



## Snowman 23

I'm terrible at interviews as well. But it gets better as you go on more. I was rejected by like 15 interviews before I finally got an acceptance for a pretty good job. What I've learned after going on so many is that you have to treat it like a conversation rather than judgement day. Try to be yourself for the most part but conceal the bad stuff. Try to show your personality a little. This is very difficult and I'm always still too quiet, but I think I fall into the range of the average bad interviewee now rather than the freezing robot I used to be. So there's hope for all of you. Keep at it. And if you get an offer but it's really bad, don't take it; just keep on looking. I had a terrible offer and didn't want it, but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get anything else. After a week of hard thinking, I turned it down, and one month later I got something much better. So persistence really is key.


----------



## komorikun

Usually you need to go on multiple interviews to find a job. To find my current job I applied to over 200 ads and went on 7 interviews. Maybe you need to move out of your small town to find a job.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

komorikun said:


> Usually you need to go on multiple interviews to find a job. To find my current job I applied to over 200 ads and went on 7 interviews. Maybe you need to move out of your small town to find a job.


I agree with this, if there are no job opportunities you may have to move, or be prepared for a long commute. It's not rare at all anymore for people to move, especially to cities, to find work. You might enjoy living in a city better anyway.


----------



## misanthrope2

Even if I was able to move financially (which I'm not), I don't think it would be a good idea for me. My relationship skills are terrible and the isolation of living some where I don't know anybody would definitely send me into a depression.


----------



## jlscho03

Like others here, I interview terribly. Even my boss, who did a pseudo-interview with me through the temp agency, agrees. We were talking about it, and I was just stating I can't interview and that I tell the truth no matter what in interviews (even if it means 100% shutting the door on that opportunity).

He said, "Oh. I know. You don't have to tell me. You're good at your job, and you are one of the best people on my team, but you _really_ don't interview well."
"Oh, haha. Yeah..."
"Yeah, it was pretty bad."

But at least now its confirmed for me, haha. But yeah, unfortunately, people pass on others even if you could be perfect for the job - introversion unfortunately is a big one. I'm also mild-mannered, especially in interviews. I don't boast, and I would think that those better at talking themselves up would have a definite advantage in interviews - unfortunately... Which is a shame, because really, interviews don't mean that much. I'm a terrible interviewer but a good worker. Some people interview well, get the job, and just play on their phones and don't do their job. Its unfortunate, but keep trying. Someone is bound to understand.


----------

